# Who's done for the season



## ALLSKIING (Apr 13, 2015)

I most likely only have two more days left.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm pretty much out of it now. Too much going on on the weekends, but I'm hoping to get out the first weekend in May to wrap things up.


----------



## dlague (Apr 13, 2015)

Wait isn't this to early?

Working around my son's Lacrosse season we still have:

Saturday Apr 18th  (Okemo or Mount Snow)
Sunday Apr 19th (Cannon)
Monday Apr 20th (Bretton Woods)
Saturday Apr 25th (Sunday River)   
Saturday May 9th and possibly Sunday May 10th  (Jay Peak)
Saturday May 16th (Killington)

Then we will see how Killington holds up!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 13, 2015)

Hell no


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2015)

Hopefully one last day at gore . very possible I done though.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 13, 2015)

I think I am done. Too many other things to do over the next few weeks. May sneak in a "sick day" at Killington or a day at Tuck's but I may not be able to. 41 was a good season. My most ever.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2015)

i'm weather dependent going forward but planning for 3 more days (4/19, 4/25+4/26)

i've had a long standing goal to ski in May, hopefully that will be a 4th day.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 13, 2015)

I finished April 5th at Smuggs on 8" to 10" of fresh snow.  Not a bad way to call it quits.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 13, 2015)

dlague said:


> we still have:
> 
> Saturday Apr 18th  (Okemo or Mount Snow)
> Sunday Apr 19th (Cannon)
> ...



How many of the above days are already fully paid on SOTC vouchers?


----------



## dlague (Apr 13, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> How many of the above days are already fully paid on SOTC vouchers?



Bretton Woods ($17.76) and one Jay Peak (RSNE 2 fers or Liftopia) will require purchases - otherwise the others are comps, season pass or discounted pre-purchases.  For example - still have a VT Ski 3 Pass day to use.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2015)

Hope to be at Wildcat at least a day each weekend until they close for the year.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm not done.  The wife and other family obligations say I'm done after this coming weekend.  No way!


----------



## yeggous (Apr 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Hope to be at Wildcat at least a day each weekend until they close for the year.



I should be there too. I may hit Cannon or BW next weekend for some variety. After the kitty closes things get questionable.

Is Jay seriously going to make May 10? If so I'm in. I have to go the flatlands the week of May 16-24 to visit the in-laws. Hopefully I'll make Memorial Day at K-Mart.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 13, 2015)

Some years end late, others end early, its what life dictates.  I finished up April 4th at Cannon.  This past weekend would have been a normal finish date for me but I had another more important obligation to attend.  With the string broken (skied every weekend from Dec to 4/4) it was time to shift gears to warm weather chores and activities.  37 days, (40 is generally a target) No regrets, had a great season and look forward to next.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 13, 2015)

April 19 (my birthday!) to be at Cannon
April 25 - TBD
May 2nd - Wildcat (hopefully)
TBD - Killington (last day of season)


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 13, 2015)

4/19 Wildcat
4/20 Bretton Woods
4/26 Wildcat


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 13, 2015)

Probably all done besides on my own mountain, which still has snow but we are losing it quick.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> I most likely only have two more days left.



same boat.  Soccer starts this weekend but the team I am head coach of has a bye 5/3.  other than that, maybe one sick day.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 13, 2015)

dlague said:


> Bretton Woods ($17.76) and one Jay Peak (RSNE 2 fers or Liftopia) will require purchases - otherwise the others are comps, season pass or discounted pre-purchases.  For example - still have a VT Ski 3 Pass day to use.



Nice.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 13, 2015)

Another issue crept up today. Knee/calf is killing me today. Had a wipeout yesterday at MRG that only slight ached then. After getting to work today it has stiffened up and I can't straighten out the leg totally with weight on it. Hope it is just a sore muscle and is fine in a few days. Only time will tell...


----------



## Rowsdower (Apr 13, 2015)

Managed one last day at Big Boulder, PA on Sunday. Mid April skiing in PA with sunny 70 degree weather is something I didn't think I'd ever experience. The conditions were quite good as well. Soft snow but no bare spots on the trails I was riding, and only some puddling near the bottom of the lift. Great way to cap off the season.


----------



## boston_e (Apr 13, 2015)

Not 100% sure yet.  I might go up for a night with the kids during their April Vacation if the snow holds and Killington extends the K1 Gondola by a week (If they are down to just superstar I doubt I would do that).  Other than that I may head and do some laps on Superstar on the last weekend in April


----------



## darent (Apr 13, 2015)

finished up this last weekend at Canon,BW and Wildcat.Work is getting hectic because of winter backups. shame, a lot of snow on the ground at the areas I skied.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 13, 2015)

This coming Wednesday may be my last hurrah. Going to Cannon. I was there this past Sunday and had a blast even with the crowds and relatively long lines. Great coverage top to bottom and some righteous bumps off Zoomer. 
I'm hoping to get my fill of spring mush. If I'm there early enough, I'm hoping for some dry corn.

The weather this weekend doesn't look all that great for the Whites, so that will be it for Cannon and probably Sunapee too.  Maybe I'll squeeze in another mid week excursion to Sugarbush next week if the weather looks good. But the temperature profile for the next 10 days just doesn't look all that good. Too many days with temps in the 60's and questionable refreeze. And that's what you need for true corn fest, not just spring mush.
Aside from that, not enough time for Tuckermans this year... family issues.

Despite all that snow and really strong winter, not many actual ski days for me this season


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 13, 2015)

Had my last 2 days this weekend at Stratton.  Sunday was a perfect day to close out the year.  22 days total for the year


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 13, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> April 19 (my birthday!) to be at Cannon
> April 25 - TBD
> May 2nd - Wildcat (hopefully)
> TBD - Killington (last day of season)



+1 on the 19th bday!!! 

Hoping to hit up BW but after Sunapee yesterday the kids are spent! If I can't get to BW the hoping for K-ton at least twice solo before hanging them up for a long summers nap.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 14, 2015)

First weekend of May might be it. If the cat stays open later I might go more.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 14, 2015)

Done , finished last weekend


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 14, 2015)

No way. Soccer on Saturdays now, and kids done for season. So husband and I split weekends.  I brought all gear home to day trip somewhere this weekend, rather than haul to SR for a day. May try wildcat, it's been 30 years. How will a bumper like me like Wildcat?  I don't want to waste a ski day.

I have a big b-day coming up mid-may, may go that weekend to K, would be my latest day on skis ever.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2015)

I have skied some amazing bumps at Wildcat in the spring.  Provided it's warm, it should be great.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Apr 14, 2015)

<<<--------this guy is done

had a great time at hunter on sunday...soft snow kicked my ass...great meeting some new az'ers and skiing with other az'ers that have become friends...great way to end the season


----------



## Whitey (Apr 14, 2015)

I've got "Dlague syndrome".   Both kids play lax and I coach for my town.    The only thing that saved me a couple of weeks ago was that our fields were so wet &/or snow covered that we had to cancel a lot of our practices and that freed up time to ski.     Now - not so much.    Had games both Saturday & Sunday.    2-3 practices during the week too.   Just doesn't leave the time to get away to ski.    I was on the sidelines this past Sunday and was thinking "this must be an epic day up north".    Of course I checked AZ yesterday and today and yes - it looks like it was an epic day (that I missed).  

I am counting the days until 2017 when I can retire from coaching and have my springs back.    Promised my youngest I would coach thru the end of youth lax (U15 level).    After that he goes to HS and someone else can be his coach.   I'll be on the slopes.


----------



## frapcap (Apr 14, 2015)

Not done yet! 3 passes to go on the Ski VT. 

Stowe & Smuggs (Maybe Sugarbush on 4-18/19
Wildcat on occasion until they close.
Killington will wrap it up for me.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 14, 2015)

Ya know you can get to wildcat pretty easy form bethel. Just keep going home that way of go the Nh route past cannon and loon. Loon would be very easy. I would think you will find bumps everywhere if it's warm.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mister moose (Apr 14, 2015)

Done???  

6 more weeks to go and should go from 53 days to the 70 neighborhood by the time the corks pop up on the top of Superstar.


----------



## Edd (Apr 14, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> May try wildcat, it's been 30 years. How will a bumper like me like Wildcat?  I don't want to waste a ski day.



Yesterday at Wildcat was an absolute perfect spring delight. 

Today was shaping up fairly well but the sun became a bit dodgy and we bailed. 

Yeah, there are bumps.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 14, 2015)

Bob R said:


> Ya know you can get to wildcat pretty easy form bethel. Just keep going home that way of go the Nh route past cannon and loon. Loon would be very easy. I would think you will find bumps everywhere if it's warm.



Just trying to avoid going all the way up there for a solo day of skiing - 50 or so days at SR...I need a new set of bumps.  I'm not a Loon fan, even though it'd save me some $.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 14, 2015)

Edd said:


> Yesterday at Wildcat was an absolute perfect spring delight.
> 
> Today was shaping up fairly well but the sun became a bit dodgy and we bailed.
> 
> Yeah, there are bumps.



Nice!  Think I may check it out - now have to decide Sat or Sunday.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 14, 2015)

spring_mountain_high said:


> <<<--------this guy is done
> 
> had a great time at hunter on sunday...soft snow kicked my ass...great meeting some new az'ers and skiing with other az'ers that have become friends...great way to end the season



Enjoyed the day Jim, we made it to last chair. Deck at mid-station was rocking after the lifts shut down.

Until next season.


----------



## abc (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm quite up in the air. 

It's getting rather nicely warm and sunny, perfect cycling weather down here in the flatland. And I'm an avid cyclist, much more than I'm a skier. So, if it keeps being warm, I'll be riding instead of skiing. 

But, if the temperature drops back down, I may instead go hunt down some slushy bumps somewhere in the mountains. 

Also, depends on how bad the allergy season goes, I may need to "escape" into the mountains for the 1st half of May. That is, if there's something reasonably close that are open with decent skiable terrain. 

Depending on a lot of things... about 50/50 I'm NOT done!


----------



## Terry (Apr 15, 2015)

I am still at it. Day 74 last night. Great climb and ski at Shawnee Peak. Still lots of snow left! And yes, I am a lost cause!


----------



## jimk (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm done.  45 days, my best year since 1976.  BUT, if ever there was a spring to make the 600 mile trek to Tuckerman Ravine this would be it???:roll:

Not me, but I was close enough to smell this guy's body odor when he dropped into Corbet's at Jackson Hole.


Not me, but this buddy gave me a fist bump when we finished skiiing one of the Lake Chutes at Breckenridge together.


Not me, but I shared a shot or two with this couple at The Canyons.


Not me, but SkiNEwhere on Zuma Ridge at Arapahoe Basin.


Not me, but my lovely wife who best of all came out and joined me in Colorado for the month of March.


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 17, 2015)

Cool pics Jim, looks like ya had a good season.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 18, 2015)

Done what? Done shoveling? I hope so. Done skiing? Hell no!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 19, 2015)

Today *could* be my 57th and last for the season....

Then again if things work out schedule wise (still awaiting my kids soccer schedules) I could potentially get 5 more days in this season


----------



## RichT (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm done...........548,000 vert ft, 634 mi, 446 runs and 37 days! It was a great year!!!


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 19, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Then again if things work out schedule wise (still awaiting my kids soccer schedules) I could potentially get 5 more days in this season



East or West?  I notice you didn't do your usual Utah trip.

I'm probably done.  Did 6 days last week in VT/Whiteface. I think it was the nicest stretch of weather that VT has ever seen.  Great way to end the season.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 20, 2015)

jimk said:


> ..........if ever there was a spring to make the 600 mile trek to Tuckerman Ravine this would be it???:roll:



You've got that right jimk.  Would like to get over there for at least a day of something a little steeper than what is left inbound..which are closing fast.  Couple lift plates for downhill bootsoles arriving on Wed....will play the cards as they fall on Thursday...  Would like to put on a 4th buckle on them but have all summer to do that....

Nice stuff Terry...  This last month is not the greatest snow conditions but is beautiful for the scenery out in the country/mountains...etc.


----------



## salsgang (Apr 20, 2015)

We wrapped up the season at Saddleback today (*more details on the blog*) but I wanted to raise a glass to you all of you that have wrapped up for the season, or are still skiing, and toast mother nature. We really had it good in Maine and New England from opening bell to closing day. Hope you all had a great season!


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 20, 2015)

I was going to ski Bretton Woods today, but I can't get there until after the rain is supposed to start.  I think I will just pop over and collect my return voucher.  Fortunately I live not too far away.

So I am officially done for the year unless I get in a surprise trip to Jay Peak.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 20, 2015)

jaytrem said:


> East or West?  I notice you didn't do your usual Utah trip.
> .



Both - Could be 3 or 4 days in the East over the next few weekends and then a day or 2 in July when I fly out to Oregon to pick my daughter up from race camp at Mount Hood.

No Western trip this year - my wife had some work schedule issues that forced us to cancel a trip to Vail during the end of the Alpine World Championships. She said that I could take the kids solo (and I was ready too!!), but the kids didn't think it would be fair if we went to Vail while my wife had to stay home and work, so the trip got cancelled


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 20, 2015)

Now I'm done. April 18th @ Killington last day. Fun day of skiing but I'm ready to do other things for a while.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 20, 2015)

This week's weather isn't looking great but I likely finish my season somewhere on Friday


----------



## mikec142 (Apr 20, 2015)

Finished on April 7th in Tremblant.  Would have loved to have skied the following couple of weekends, but family events and spring sports have really kicked into high gear.


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 20, 2015)

drjeff said:


> No Western trip this year - my wife had some work schedule issues that forced us to cancel a trip to Vail during the end of the Alpine World Championships. She said that I could take the kids solo (and I was ready too!!), but the kids didn't think it would be fair if we went to Vail while my wife had to stay home and work, so the trip got cancelled



That was nice of your kids.  Oregon should be nice.  Was kinda lousy mid-season this year when I went, but should be good for spring skiing.  Lots of other nice stuff out there too.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## elks (Apr 20, 2015)

Add me to the list as of today.  The top buckle on one of my ski boots died on me at Wildcat and while I finished the day, I can't say I cared much for that free floating feeling in my boot.


----------



## medfordmike (Apr 20, 2015)

Saturday I got an unexpected extra day at Killington.  I am going to call the season done with 29 days so I can't complain.  Overall great season and the second most days I have ever skied in one season.


----------



## Glade Runner (Apr 20, 2015)

And you call yourselves skiers


----------



## Madroch (Apr 21, 2015)

Got at least one more day in my... May at k


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 21, 2015)

Done for the season. *Quick recap in other thread*


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 21, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Done for the season. *Quick recap*
> 
> 36 Days (Most since 09-10)
> 20 Days NH, 12 VT, 3 ME, 1 Canada
> ...



Great write-up Chris!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2015)

+1

glad I got some great days in with you Chris!


----------



## boston_e (Apr 30, 2015)

I never did get that last late April day in.  At this point I can pretty confidently say I'm done.  Closing it out at 27 days this season.


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2015)

Well we have planned tomorrow and Saturday at Killington and Sugarbush.   More days hopefully at Jay and Killington.  Want to get to fifty and will be at 49 on Saturday.


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2015)

It is sad these days to drive up the 93 while going to work.  I used to see lots of cars with skis and now nothing.


----------



## Quietman (May 1, 2015)

Have done 3 earn-my-turns at the Crotch, after attending closing day at Mt Snow. Web cam looks like I can still ski 60% of the way down, so I will probably do my 1st May turns tomorrow.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 2, 2015)

Wrapped up with a fun day at Killington yesterday.


----------



## Glade Runner (May 2, 2015)

Don't be a siss.  There's another month to go at least.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 2, 2015)

Glade Runner said:


> Don't be a siss.  There's another month to go at least.



Would if I could, but kids sports, work,, etc. dictate the end of the season. Once the kids are out of the house though I'll be hitting it into June again.


----------



## Quietman (May 3, 2015)

Did what will probably be my last turns yesterday. The hike was warm and the turns were soft and nice. Till next year.

Here's what is left


Terrain park


Looking down


Last tracks


----------



## dlague (May 4, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Wrapped up with a fun day at Killington yesterday.



Nice to finally meet!


----------



## WWF-VT (May 4, 2015)

I skied this weekend at Sugarbush and now done for the season.  My season started in late November and ended in early May.


----------



## fcksummer (May 4, 2015)

Looks like I'm done...busy the next two weekends. It was a great season, sad to see it end.


----------



## catsup948 (May 4, 2015)

Thought my season was over but looks like I'll be heading up to Killington either the 16th or 17th.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 5, 2015)

I hate to post in here and submit to the Spring/Summer, but I don't know if I'll get back out there again this season.  Maybe 1 last trip to Killington in the next few weeks, but we'll have to see.  I've already been pushing off cleaning up the yard and other house activities to do spring boarding, so now it is time to get the house in order.  Plus, we've got all sorts of plans coming up now, so who knows what there will be for time.

If this past Saturday was my last of the season, I'll take it.

I started my season January 31st and ended it May 2nd.
I got in 13 days of riding, so not bad.

Next season I'll get a pass to Wachusett and be able to go at night during the week.  Hopefully I'll get my total # of days next season into the 30's at least.


----------



## Cannonball (May 5, 2015)

Last week I was really bumming out to admit that I might be done.  But sitting on the beach in Portugal today made me realize how ready I am for summer.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2015)

climbing up those steps probably helps towards getting in shape for next year!


----------



## JDMRoma (May 5, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Last week I was really bumming out to admit that I might be done.  But sitting on the beach in Portugal today made me realize how ready I am for summer.



Well that doesn't Suck ! A little crowded though........


----------



## mishka (May 7, 2015)

I'm gonna go to the end until walking require. Will try to do Fridays every week


----------



## deadheadskier (May 7, 2015)

curious why Fridays?  Unless that's your day off.  It's not like it's that busy on the weekend this time of year.  Even "busy" at Killington on a sunny day in May isn't bad at all.


----------



## mishka (May 7, 2015)

I skied almost exclusively midweek. Yes in May  not really busy on weekends anyway but Saturdays I can't go. Sunday doable but I always feel tired on Monday after word. Plus Sunday cost more. Overall convenience I would guess not like I can find company around here anyway lol

Ski Friday take it easy Saturday, cut some grass on Sunday lol  and do some work in my ski-shop   win-win for me


----------



## steamboat1 (May 7, 2015)

You'd be surprised how busy it was closing day Sun. May 18 last year. No lift lines but most chairs had people on them, plenty of body's on the one trail open. Good times though.


----------

